# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  UPS APC 2000mVA στο Insomnia

## jabarlee

http://www.insomnia.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic ... f739cd44c4

----------


## papashark

δεν το βρήκα, μπορείς να κάνεις κάνα cp ?

----------


## jabarlee

> Poulao ena UPS tis APC (Smart UPS 2000) 2000 VA, me 4 thures gia power cable, thura mazi me to kalodio tis fisika gia sindesi me PC. 
> 
> To UPS exei kapoia simadakia alla einai se aristi leitourgiki katastasi me kainouries mpataries! Edo kai 5 mines den exei xrisimopoiithei opote to poulao se kapoion pou na xriazetai ena tetoio thurio!


και




> me 400 kaneis?


είναι στη 2η σελίδα των αγγελιών

----------


## papashark

Eυχαριστώ Μανώλη

----------

